# New Longer Parent Visit Visa



## ifi001 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All friends,

I am applying for visit visa for my parents for new longer parent visa conditions for 3 or 5 years which is announce last November.

A bit of background about my situation. We are 3 brothers and 2 Sister. My Elder Brother is in Canada and I just get Australian citizen on 26th January and my younger brother just arrive here with me on Student Visa for 2 years doing his Masters in Engineering. But as my both sisters are married, our parents are on their own at this old age. 

Last year, as I had my first baby, they got visit visa for 3 months and they left after 2 months of stay here in October 2012. But now after this new visa for longer visitor visa i.e. below one, I am planning to apply this visa for them

As application form is the same for normal and parent visit visa hence DIAC suggested that a covering letter should be attached with each application mentioning it for extended parent visit visa. Now when i applied previously for their visitor visa, in cover letter I provided the reason of their visit as to see my new born baby.But now with this new visa, which off course is intended for longer stay, I am bit confused of what reason I should mentioned in cover letter this time. Will saying that are now their alone and be better staying with me here is good enough ? or if someone have more ideas, can you please advice to me.

I do understand that I have to provide full year medical insurance for both parent and also that they can stay only for 12 in 18 months but still it will be more ideal for them then living by their own alone.

Any ideas and suggestion would be great as I try to search around on web n here a lot about this new visa but I am not getting any information at all.

Thanks & Regards,

Iftikhar Hussain


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Iftikhar -

On 24 November DIAC changed the regulations for the subclass 676 visitor visa to allow longer stays for parents of Australian citizens and permanent residents - this will be evaluated on a "case by case basis" according to the Minister.

The legislation is here:

http://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2012L02236/Explanatory Statement/Text

Changes to the Subclass 676 (Tourist)Visa to Facilitate Longer Stays for Parents of Australian Citizens or Australian Permanent Residents

The practical result is that a new condition, 8558 has been created which allows the holder to visit for no longer than 12 months in any 18 month period.

Although the evaluation should happen automatically once DIAC determines the applicant for a 676 visa is the parent of an Australian citizen or PR, it won't hurt to mention that in your cover letter (near the beginning - don't bury it in the middle) as a reminder to processing staff.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ifi001 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you for your reply Mark.

Yes I do understand and will highlight this in my cover letter (near beginning as you suggested as well) but as I mentioned in my first post, the part which is confusing me is 'what is the reason of their longer stay with us here' as I am not sure that Will saying 'that My Parents are now alone their and be better staying with me here is good enough'? as by saying this If I am sending a wrong signal to case officer about their intention of leaving Australia after 12 months.

Any suggestions ? 

Thanks again for reply.

Iftikhar Hussain


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd frame the language in a positive tone with a clear indication that you understand they will have to leave after 12 months, ie:

"My parents would like to make an extended visit to Australia for 12 months to enjoy [fill in the blank here - kids, grandkids, sightseeing, etc] with the understanding that under the new regulations for these visas, they will depart after their 12 month stay."

I'd avoid saying anything like they are "better off with me than alone" as that might indicate a desire to stay permanently, etc.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ifi001 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you for reply Mark and yes your advice sound much better to me and I am going to write up this way now. 

Thanks again and I hope all the goes well 

Regards

Iftikhar Hussain


----------

